# Mother Theresa and Works Faith



## panta dokimazete (Aug 23, 2007)

> A new, innocuously titled book, Mother Teresa: Come Be My Light (Doubleday), consisting primarily of correspondence between Teresa and her confessors and superiors over a period of 66 years, provides the spiritual counterpoint to a life known mostly through its works. The letters, many of them preserved against her wishes (she had requested that they be destroyed but was overruled by her church), reveal that for the last nearly half-century of her life she felt no presence of God whatsoever - or, as the book's compiler and editor, the Rev. Brian Kolodiejchuk, writes, "neither in her heart or in the eucharist."



more here


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 23, 2007)

we need to get rid of this salvation by faith + feeling.. Salvation is by God's sovereign election which manifests itself through the faith in the elected.

While it is good to have wonderful feelings, I can honestly say that I don't know what God feels like. All I know is that I believe on Christ, and I am saved. Now my battle is in regards to my sanctification and walking around with this wretched body of sin.

If you want feelings, let the NY Mets win the world series.


----------



## Devin (Aug 23, 2007)

As "cold hearted" as it might sound, her feelings were probably correct. Because of her false religion, God was not in her heart nor in the bread her priest gave her. No matter how much you -work- at it, false religions will never give you peace with God. 

However, for the prostitute who has sincere faith in Christ before being able to do any work, there is peace untold.


----------



## etexas (Aug 23, 2007)

Devin said:


> As "cold hearted" as it might sound, her feelings were probably correct. Because of her false religion, God was not in her heart nor in the bread her priest gave her. No matter how much you -work- at it, false religions will never give you peace with God.
> 
> However, for the prostitute who has sincere faith in Christ before being able to do any work, there is peace untold.


Amen Brother! There are 3 "feelings", one is just our brain chemistry (see a lot of that in the Christian Rock concerts ,almost hate to tell them its just endorphins, another is by false spirits, a 3rd is by resting in faith in the true God in Christ Jesus, indeed.....there is joy in that!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 23, 2007)

we need to be very precise when we talk about feelings and matters of the heart. there is a lot of false assurance going around, whilst there is also a lot of anxiety and salvation doubting emotions going around.

The only way we can judge true salvation is by the profession of faith and a godly life, "By their fruits you shall know them".


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, I guess "she was no Mother Theresa"!


----------



## turmeric (Aug 24, 2007)

Then there are Martin Luther's _Anfechtungen_.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Well, I guess "she was no Mother Theresa"!



She was a human being who lived on this earth for a time, but she's no saint!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2007)

Slippery said:


> If you want feelings, let the NY Mets win the world series.



Yes, that would be a feeling...a very bad feeling!


----------



## shackleton (Aug 24, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Then there are Martin Luther's _Anfechtungen_.



Is that the Latin term that means, justified saint but still a sinner at the same time, or something to that effect?


----------



## Poimen (Aug 24, 2007)

Erick: 

Check this out- http://www.orlutheran.com/html/anfecht.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2007)

shackleton said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > Then there are Martin Luther's _Anfechtungen_.
> ...



That would be _Simul Justus Et Peccator_.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 25, 2007)

> As "cold hearted" as it might sound, her feelings were probably correct. Because of her false religion, God was not in her heart nor in the bread her priest gave her. No matter how much you -work- at it, false religions will never give you peace with God.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.cckpca.org/2007/christian-life/where-does-assurance-come-from/


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 25, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> http://www.cckpca.org/2007/christian-life/where-does-assurance-come-from/



That was compassionate and pointed Fred. Good Job.


----------

